# Startseiten-Problem



## odinxd (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge hier durchgelesen sondern einfach mal ganz frech ein neues Thema erstellt 

Ich möchte mich nicht großartig über die viele Werbung beschweren weil ich weiß das diese für euch ihren Zweck erfüllt aber ein Problem taucht des öfteren mal auf: auf der Startseite wird erst oben die der halbtransparente Balken mit buffed.de netzwerk usw. eingeblendet und dazu kommt dann das Werbevideo mit dem X-Button zum schliessen. Nun ist der Button natürlich direkt unter dem Link des Balkens also kann ich das Video, welches mir die Startseite versperrt nicht wegklicken und werde direkt weitergeleitet.

Kurz gesagt: das NERVT!!!!^^

Wäre super wenn ihr das mal so einrichten könntet das des Video nen paar Pixel tiefer erscheint dass man wenigstens ans X kommt 

Mfg der Odin


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juli 2011)

Habe ich auch hin und wieder. DieF5-Taste drücken hilft da meistens.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Juli 2011)

Habe das selbe Problem und wie Dagonzo löse ich es per Seite neu laden. Wäre aber schön da in Zukunft auch anders dran vorbei zu kommen


----------



## Stanglnator (3. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Meldung. Das hatte ich auch schon mal, als ich noch vor dem Laden der Werbung nach unten gescrollt habe. Ich habe dann einfach im blauen Balken links auf den buffed.de-Link geklickt. Aber es stimmt, das sollte nicht passieren. Ich kläre morgen mit unseren Entwicklern, ob wir das auf unserer Seite abfangen können oder ob dafür die Werbemittel angepasst werden müssen. Letzteres wäre doof, weil wir keinen direkten Einfluss darauf haben und es dann wohl immer wieder zu Ausreißern kommt. Also hoffen wir, dass unseren Jungs etwas einfällt


----------



## Stanglnator (3. Juli 2011)

Update: Das Problem lässt sich mit 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 nicht reproduzieren. Hat noch jemand damit Probleme und wenn ja, dann wäre es hilfreich, wenn die genaue Browser-Version genannt werden würde. Falls das Problem nur auftritt, wenn die Ansicht vergrößert wurde, dann bitte einmal mit 100% Ansicht probieren. Danke


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe eine 1920,1200er Auflösung. Es passiert auch nicht soooo oft. Vielleicht zwei, drei mal pro Woche. 

IE 9 Version: 9.0.8112.16421


----------



## Stanglnator (3. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo, hast du dabei die Ansicht auf 100% oder vielleicht auf 125% vergrößert?


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe es auf 125%

Das mache ich generell so, da manche Seiten recht kleine Schrift verwenden. So ist es einfach besser lesbar. Man wird ja schliesslich auch nicht jünger^^


----------



## Stanglnator (3. Juli 2011)

Dann werden wir aber leider diese Probleme kaum beseitigen können, fürchte ich. Das Vergrößern der Ansicht führt fast immer zu Darstellungsfehlern.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juli 2011)

Ok, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Danke für die Info.


----------



## odinxd (3. Juli 2011)

Bei mir passiert es nun auch nicht so oft, so wie Dagonzo beschrieben hat ab und zu mal in der Woche. Benutze zuhause den FF 3, Ansicht 100%. Bei der Arbeit ( ja da guck ich auch gern mal auf Buffed *hust* ) Benutze ich dafür IE9, ebenfalls auf 100%. Beides in 1920x1080 und der "Fehler" ist immer der selbe


----------



## Stanglnator (3. Juli 2011)

Odinxd, ist das IE9 auf Win XP/Win Vista oder Win 7? 32 oder 64 Bit?


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juli 2011)

Stangl, den IE9 gibt nicht für Systeme < Windows Vista


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juli 2011)

odinxd schrieb:


> Bei mir passiert es nun auch nicht so oft, so wie Dagonzo beschrieben hat ab und zu mal in der Woche. Benutze zuhause den FF 3, Ansicht 100%. Bei der Arbeit ( ja da guck ich auch gern mal auf Buffed *hust* ) Benutze ich dafür IE9, ebenfalls auf 100%. Beides in 1920x1080 und der "Fehler" ist immer der selbe


Du hast es gut. Auf Arbeit muss ich dank meiner Firma sogar noch mit dem IE7 *würg* auskommen. Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie Buffed damit manchmal aussieht.^^


----------



## odinxd (4. Juli 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Odinxd, ist das IE9 auf Win XP/Win Vista oder Win 7? 32 oder 64 Bit?



Der läuft auf Win 7, 64 Bit-System. Zuhause mein Firefox das gleiche.
Den IE 7 hab ich zum Glück garnicht mehr auf diesem Rechner  obwohl ich auch manche Sachen darauf anpassen müsste...


----------



## Stanglnator (4. Juli 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Stangl, den IE9 gibt nicht für Systeme < Windows Vista



Ja, und manchmal merkt man dann nach so einer Rückfrage, dass das Problem gar nicht auf dem IE9 sodern IE8 auftaucht


----------



## Stanglnator (4. Juli 2011)

odinxd schrieb:


> Der läuft auf Win 7, 64 Bit-System. Zuhause mein Firefox das gleiche.
> Den IE 7 hab ich zum Glück garnicht mehr auf diesem Rechner  obwohl ich auch manche Sachen darauf anpassen müsste...



Welche Firefox-Version?  je genauer die Angaben, desto besser klappt die Ursachenforschung. Zuletzt gab es ein IE-Preoblem, wenn Flash veraltet war oder fehlte.


----------



## odinxd (4. Juli 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Welche Firefox-Version?  je genauer die Angaben, desto besser klappt die Ursachenforschung. Zuletzt gab es ein IE-Preoblem, wenn Flash veraltet war oder fehlte.




Puh die ganz genaue kann ich dir jetzt ausm Kopf nich sagen .. FireFox 3.? muss ich nachm mittag nochmal gucken . Hier bei de Arbeit habe ich FF 5.0 
zusätzlich zu dem IE9. Werde das mal beobachten ob ich den Fehler damit auch bekomme


----------



## myxir21 (4. Juli 2011)

Das selbe Problem auf beiden Rechnern.

Laptop mit Win 7 64 bit und IE 9, sowie Chrome 12.0

PC mit Win Vista 64 bit und IE 9 sowie Chrome 12. Firefox nicht getestet

Keine Vergrösserungen, alles 100%

Flash ist gemäss Adobe Website aktuell


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem auf beiden Rechnern.
> 
> Laptop mit Win 7 64 bit und IE 9, sowie Chrome 12.0
> 
> ...



Und die Auflösung?


----------



## myxir21 (4. Juli 2011)

1920x1080 auf beiden Systemen


----------



## odinxd (4. Juli 2011)

Sooo, habe zuhause mal nachgeschaut, dort habe ich Firefox Version 3.6.16  

Wie gesagt bisher war es überall wo ich Buffed aufgerufen habe so, vorrausgesetzt diese beiden Dinge wurden zusammen aufgerufen.

Flash ist soweit auch auf beiden Rechnern auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## odinxd (5. Juli 2011)

Morgen, habt ihr schon was geändert? Wenn ja, super!^^ Das Video hat sich grade mal über den Balken drübergelegt, so kann man es gut wegklicken ( wenn man es nicht sehen will  )

Also falls es euer Werk war, Danke 

Der Odin^^


----------



## Stanglnator (5. Juli 2011)

Es gab gestern die Änderung, dass die Werbung immer den höchsten Z-Wert hat, damit sie sich nur unter den blauen Balken legt. Danke euch für die entsprechenden Hinweise


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (5. Juli 2011)

Dann passt jetzt mit den Werbemitteln bei jeder Auflösung wieder alles?


----------

